# rat castration - cost?



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hiya,

I have just been quoted £60 castration for my rat :scared: is that normal?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Rufus cost me £40...But I know there's a vet in Wigan that does it cheaper


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I paid £60 for Bitsy, there were cheaper (and much much closer) ones but I wanted the one I trusted to do it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That sounds quite reasonable


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine's £30 including everything.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Mine's £30 including everything.


that's a good price, don't know what our vet charges as we've never had a castration, but they are generally quite expensive compared to most (£110 for tumour operations)


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I think Laura gets a discount for being a rescue. Average neuter costs are anything between £50 and £100. So £60 is actually very reasonable.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> that's a good price, don't know what our vet charges as we've never had a castration, but they are generally quite expensive compared to most (£110 for tumour operations)


You think that's bad, my local vet quoted me £300 for a lump removal. 

Same vet charged me £65 for a spay (much more complicated op than a lump removal) last year, so their prices went up for some reason this year lol.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

It cost me £34 to have my boy Moota done and that included after care


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> You think that's bad, my local vet quoted me £300 for a lump removal.
> 
> Same vet charged me £65 for a spay (much more complicated op than a lump removal) last year, so their prices went up for some reason this year lol.


Sandy's lump? xx


----------

